# Canning Milk



## Lexibot (Jul 27, 2010)

I tried searching Google... evidently, there's too many matches.. lol.

Anyway, I was wondering if you can jar/can goat milk? It would be totally awesome if you could.


----------



## Mon Reve Farm (Jun 25, 2010)

Yes you can jar/can milk. Although some references say that you can't because the milk will curdle.

As with certain types of food items it has to be pressure canned for it to be used for human consumption. You can follow the water bath method but that is only if you are preserving it for animals.

Storey's Guide to Raising Dairy Goats provides the same advice as above (page 213 - 214). If you don't have the book pm me and I will send you the information from the chapter on Dairy Products.


----------



## Goatie Mama (Oct 27, 2010)

Pressure canning--5 pounds for 10 minutes, stores for 6 months.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I freeze excess milk mainly because I do not care for the taste of cooked milk, water bath can be used to process milk, Directly from the book "Goats Produce Too"....fill sterile jars to 1/2 inch below rim, place sterile lids and rings on and gently tighten, place in canner and fill with hot water to neck of jars. Cover and bring to a boil, start timing once the water comes to a boil, boil gently for 1 hour, after one hour remove jars from water and allow to cool undisturbed for 24 hours before moving.
Cream will rise to top but milk stays white..... with pressure canning, the same principle of filling jars is used, place in pressure canner filled with 2-3 inches of water, process at 15 pounds of pressure for 10 minutes, do not start timming til canner has reached 15 pounds, remove and let cool undisturbed for 24 hours. Pressure canning carmelizes the milk sugars making the milk turn a tannish color.


----------



## mliga (Nov 27, 2009)

Is the 5lbs of pressure at sea level? I am at 2,200 feet.

Michelle in WV


----------



## Lexibot (Jul 27, 2010)

I pressure can. Thanks a lot for the info!! You guys are awesome


----------

